
LaTeX Coffee Stains (2009) [pdf] - Tomte
http://hanno-rein.de/downloads/coffee.pdf
======
jean-
I'll be hiding one of these in my PhD thesis for sure.

There is also a wine version, if that is your preference:
[https://www.overleaf.com/latex/examples/latex-wine-
stains/cd...](https://www.overleaf.com/latex/examples/latex-wine-
stains/cdzqvdhxtgft)

------
bbeonx
This is going on all of my homeworks (submitted electronically, of course)

~~~
jokh
There should also be a Latex library (?) that makes your documents look like
they were photocopied, so you can use the coffee stains and the photocopy to
make it look like you spent long nights working on your assignments.

~~~
heinrichf
There almost is! [https://tex.stackexchange.com/questions/94523/simulate-a-
sca...](https://tex.stackexchange.com/questions/94523/simulate-a-scanned-
paper/) or [https://tex.stackexchange.com/questions/29402/how-do-i-
make-...](https://tex.stackexchange.com/questions/29402/how-do-i-make-my-
document-look-like-it-was-written-by-a-cthulhu-worshipping-madm)

~~~
yesenadam
Haha that first one's great, addresses (what is sadly) a real need.

I've seen that cthulhu-worshipping madman one before, but the results are
disappointing. I'm sure much better can be done in that direction. e.g. (is
this the most famous SE answer of all-time?)
[https://stackoverflow.com/questions/1732348/regex-match-
open...](https://stackoverflow.com/questions/1732348/regex-match-open-tags-
except-xhtml-self-contained-tags/1732454#1732454)

------
stared
There are not coffee stains, it's a language:
[https://www.wired.com/2016/11/arrivals-designers-crafted-
mes...](https://www.wired.com/2016/11/arrivals-designers-crafted-mesmerizing-
alien-alphabet/) (from "The Arrival")

EDIT: accidentally linked to a different graphics. Now it's fine.

------
AlphaWeaver
The amount of LaTeX packages that are out there is incredible.

~~~
ahazred8ta
[https://github.com/barak/latex-coffee-stains](https://github.com/barak/latex-
coffee-stains) is slightly updated (Nov 2018)

------
improbable22
2017 discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13349950](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13349950)

~~~
dang
And 2010:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1924697](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1924697)

------
omeid2
I don't see a way to configure the saturation, I think right now it is a bit
too bright for coffee stains.

------
readingnews
Not sure why there was no direct link to the style files in the pdf...
[http://hanno-rein.de/archives/349](http://hanno-rein.de/archives/349)

~~~
autumnaterr
To avoid broken links in future?

------
khendron
This, of course, requires you to print your thesis in colour, even if
everything else in it is in black and white.

------
tmearnest
Needs an option for blood spatter. For my QFT homework.

------
quickthrower2
Is there a JS version?

~~~
LittlePeter
if there is, it should be rewritten in Rust

